# Tiago Splitter



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I was playing the lottery game over at ESPN.com which randomly selects the order teams will go in the lottery. Most of the times I played the Magic ended up with the 11th pick, and they picked Tiago Splitter every time. Is he a target for the Magic? I checked nbadraft.net and they don't even have him going in the entire draft. Any news on this guy?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He's been on the radar of many NBA teams for years now. He was expected to enter last year's draft, but pulled out at the last second after getting exposed at a workout. Supposedly he's a very good defender, and a decent offensive player. I've never seen him play, but to me he has bust written all over him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here are some clips of Splitter playing, thanks to EHL for posting these in the Lakers forum:

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J25_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J27_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J29_splitter.avi

http://acb.com/video/200405_J14_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J19_splitter.avi

http://acb.com/video/200405_J34_top5.avi


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Thats a kick *** name though, Tiago Splitter.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not too excited by this guy. He doesn't look like he could make a big impact for our team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

X-Factor said:


> I'm not too excited by this guy. He doesn't look like he could make a big impact for our team.


Can you give reasons why?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Can you give reasons why?


His stats in the Spainish and Euro leauges are both just average, he wasn't even starting or getting great bench minutes for Tau Ceramica Baskonia. And he will probably be forced to play Center because he is 6'11'' and still growing but he doesn't have the mass to do anything in the low block agianst the good defensive Centers of the league. Plus we already have our Center of the future.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> His stats in the Spainish and Euro leauges are both just average, he wasn't even starting or getting great bench minutes for Tau Ceramica Baskonia. And he will probably be forced to play Center because he is 6'11'' and still growing but he doesn't have the mass to do anything in the low block agianst the good defensive Centers of the league. Plus we already have our Center of the future.



I disagree. I think Tiago would be a great fit. He could play "center" next to Dwight the same way Rasho Nesterovic and Nazr Mohammed play "center" next to Duncan. Reportedly measures at 6'11" and 3/4 .. definitely big enough for center.

Here is some good info on him at DraftCity. I like what I read about him.

http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=189


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I disagree. I think Tiago would be a great fit. He could play "center" next to Dwight the same way Rasho Nesterovic and Nazr Mohammed play "center" next to Duncan. Reportedly measures at 6'11" and 3/4 .. definitely big enough for center.
> 
> Here is some good info on him at DraftCity. I like what I read about him.
> 
> http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=189


I agree. I'm starting to think that if he's available at 11, he should be our guy. I think it's important to remember that we're not really looking for a superstar here, we're really looking for a player who will fit in around Dwight and Jameer for the future. I think Tiago would be great, especially since he's more of a defensive minded player, something the Magic don't really have. I don't think it matters whether he's a PF or a C, I have no doubt that Dwight will be able to man the 5 spot for years to come as he continues to bulk up, and obviously he's proven that he can play PF. He and Splitter would make a great frontcourt for the future in my opinion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Splitter Withdraws from the 2005 Draft

:curse:


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

It seems like he pulls out before the draft every year.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think this is a definite thing. He has contract issues obviously, but there's still hope that they can be worked out.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He wants to be gauranteed a top 5 pick.... So if he isnt like a top 10, he withdraws..... So I guess he will never get drafted then, as he gets older, he loses potential.....Thats how we see it here in the US.


----------

